# Augusta, GA Sasha- Board Member Needs Help



## shenanigans (Oct 18, 2009)

I got Sasha a few months ago before i moved into my house so I have had her for about 2 months now. I got her from a friend who was moving out of town and couldnt take her with him. I saw no one responding so i took her into my home. My friend got her from a shelter when she was one and from what he told me she came from an abusive home but you honestly couldnt tell if you met her. She is 4 years old now, good shape, happy dog, very loyal, protective of her house but friendly with everyone she has met or meets while I am around and is pretty much a big baby to be honest. I love the dog to death and I would love to keep her but she needs a better home and life than I can offer. I dont have the time to spend with her like I wish I could do to work and just my everyday life. On top of that I am currently seeking employment opportunities which is going to involve me being gone for 6 months to a year at a time overseas. I have a friend thats moving into my house but I dont want to have to drop the dog in his lap as well and I dont want her to feel like she has been abandoned again. She acted that way when I first got her but she came around very quickly and have been quite the lovely little dog ever since.

Sasha is about 4 years old, shes somewhere in the 70-90lb range (havent taken her to the vet since I have gotten her but can get all records from vet she went to as well), I am 6'0 and her head is about 2-3 inches from my hip so she is a big girl. As far as I can tell, people can tell or the vet could tell she is not mixed with anything but she is just large for her breed. She is good with everyone, loves kids (however wants to knock little ones down when playing so she can give them a good lick across the face) however I am not sure how she is with other animals. My friend that I got her from had cats and I know she would just run away from them and when I have had her on the leash she gets pretty loud and wants to get close to other dogs but I havent let her get close just because I am not sure if she is dog aggressive or not. I dont think she would have a problem with other animals, but more that she is trying to protect me since everytime she does get between myself and the other dog. I was planning on getting my friend to bring his dog over and see how she does but his boxer is probably 1/3 the size of her plus my friend has been out of town a lot. I will get some pictures of her soon and try to get some of her standing with me just to show her size. Actually had my camera out the other day but she was passed out on her bed with her raw hide having a nice nap so I just let her sleep.

I will include everything I have for this dog which would be a dog house(altho she would rather be in the middle of the yard when its pouring rain asleep on her back), her bed, toys, food etc. I am located in Augusta GA and would like to find someone nearby just so I dont have to put her through traveling a lot but I am willing to drive her pretty much anywhere as long as its a good home for her and I feel that the adoptive family is going to take care of her. There is no hurry at this point but sometime soon wouldnt hurt. If anyone is interested that can give her a good home and take care of this sweet dog please let me know!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

Have you asked a local rescue if they will do a courtesy post for you? I think they would.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

Posting a picture of Sasha would probably be a huuuuuge help in rehoming her....Good luck!

Best,
-Sylvie


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

Oh I am sorry to hear this. I remember you getting her. 

You might try a local rescue or breed club for a courtesy posting You might also try Craigslist. 

I hope your future employment works out.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

That sucks. Your friend moving in can't take the dog?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

Shouldn't this be in Non Urgent with a proper title? It might help find her a home.

Also vet info. Spayed? UTD? Heartworm status?


----------



## shenanigans (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

my friend is in and out a lot as it is and id rather her find a good home vs not having someone there to spend the time with her she deserves. plus if i do get to do what im trying to there may not be anyone in my house for a few months so and i really have nowhere i can take her to dog sit for me. im working on the pictures i am just home for a few min right now and prob headed to hospital to see my friend who is in ICU and from what i have gathered he is barely hanging on so i will get some pictures as soon as i can


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: I really hate to but need to find a home for sasha*

I am about 2 1/2 hours from you - and will post out for her if you can send me photos and more detailed info on her.


----------



## shenanigans (Oct 18, 2009)

alright, sorry for taking so long but last few months have been beyond crazy that i cant even describe. still have the little furball and trying to find her a good home.

just took her to the vet a few weeks ago, she is a healthy 92lbs, heart worm negative, got her refills on heart work and flea meds, vet said she was a nice and healthy girl. she is spayed but honestly if she wasnt she would make some nice large puppies, but she was a shelter dog so thats just how it goes. i have a bunch of pictures over last 6 weeks or so from when it snowed here (she had a blast) to just pictures my gf or myself have taken when we have been outside playing with her. i may put her on craigslist etc but i would rather see someone from here take her since i have a bit more trust that just people who live around my area. but here some pictures...(i have some more they are just on facebook and have to dig through them a bit). there is one of me and her to give reference to how big she is, i am 6ft tall and her head sits a few inches below my hip.

have any questions please let me know, i am more than willing to take a little road trip if someone has a good home for her and will take care of her.


----------



## shenanigans (Oct 18, 2009)

anyone?


----------

